# buspar and appetite..question



## Guest (Jun 29, 2000)

Hi, anyone notice loss of appetite whiletaking buspar? I just started it today..boydid I get dizzy for about an hour! Would loveto know if this is gonna kill my appetite..Thanks, Lee


----------



## Maedchen (Jun 3, 2000)

I've been taking BuSpar for about 3 months now. I haven't experienced the side effects you mentioned. It seems to have a strong sedating effect on me, so I only take it at night.Dizziness is listed as a side effect for Buspar. What dosage are you taking? You may need to cut back and gradually work up to a higher dosage. Nausea is also listed, but not specifically weight loss or loss of appetite. Ask your doctor or pharmacist about this. They will be able to answer your questions.------------------Mï¿½dchen


----------



## Clancy Garner (Apr 5, 2000)

Wilted,I tried it twice.... I went beyond dizzy to tottally strange feeling. I've taken many different pills in my time... but I will never take Buspar again. I have never had such a bad reaction to anything!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2000)

I just started yesterday..half a pill twice a day then next week 1 x 2 per day. I'm going to try and hang in there with it because of the blocking of sertonin (sp) hoping it will also relieve some gut pain. I've tried the anti-depressants but they really make me feel sick. I'm not depressed but am a HIGH stress person so I hope this will calm me down. Nausa hit today and I really HATE that..so, only have had 3 half pills so far. I agree about feeling 'strange' kinda like the twilight zone..just taking it easy to see if I can adjust to this. Still NOT hungry and have to force myself to eat.


----------



## Maedchen (Jun 3, 2000)

Wilted - What is the dosage of the medication? Your prescribed method of taking the meds sounds similar to mine. I currently take 20 mg (2 10mg) at night. But, the doctor had originally prescribed one in the morning and one at night. I found the sedating effect to be to much for me. I also started off at 5mg (half the pill) for a week until I got used to it, then increased it to the 10 mg for another week and so on. I did all of this with my doctor's approval, but I told him what I thought my limitations were, like not taking it during the day. Listen to your body.Which anti-depressants did you try?Clancy - Sounds like you feel about BuSpar like I do about Paxil.------------------Mï¿½dchen


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2000)

Doc gave me some package that holds 2 weeks..first week you take half a pill twice a day.The pills are 15 mgs. so right now I'm on7.5 mgs twice a day..next week, take one whole pill twice so that will be a total of 30 mgs. I sure hope the sick feeling goes by next week...I have failed on most meds except bentyl and levsin so I want to really give this a shot..I liked paxil for depression but I hated gaining all the weight I did and it ruined my love life!!! Like IBS does enough damage there







I'm thinking of setting the alarm, taking my morning dose and go back to sleep so I can sleep though the nasty side effects..they usually go in about 1-2 hours.forgot to ask...did buspar kill your appetite?Maybe I can loose some more







I'd like that![This message has been edited by wilted flower (edited 06-30-2000).]


----------



## Joe (Dec 13, 1998)

wilted flower,I'm about a week ahead of you and I'm taking the same dosage you are. On the 2nd week the dizziness and nausea has doubled as the dosage doubled. I don't think I'm going to be able to continue. It starts about 30 minutes after I take it and last for about 1 - 2 hours afterwards. And I get hot flashes and sweat like crazy too. I definitely don't have an appetite while this feeling is going on but after it's over my appetite is normal. I took it 1 hour and 15 minutes ago and I feel sick as a dog now.------------------*Joe*


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2000)

Hi Joe, I'm sorry about your darn side effects! How about going back to the 7.5 dose for another week? I was thiking of doing it anyhow. This mornings does wasn't quite as bad for me. I cheated and had some soda crackers just in case..a bit dizzy was all I felt. This is my 3rd day. Let me know what you decide to do and if the twilight zone feeling goes away. I really want to give this a good try hoping the stuff fixes my seretonin levels in the brain and gut.


----------



## Joe (Dec 13, 1998)

wilted flower,I was so dizzy and nauseous on Friday I could barely stand up. Called the doctors office and of course my doc wasn't there so the nurse consulted with another doctor and they told me to discontine it so I did. I see my doc on Wednesday this week to see whats next on the agenda. I had to give up Paxil after 3 weeks and didn't make it 2 weeks on Buspar. I feel much better since I quit the Buspar...it seemed to get worse everyday I was on it.------------------*Joe*


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2000)

Joe, I'm very sorry about your experience







I'm still on buspar..5th day. Just a bitdizzy now, no nasty tummy problems. I am itching a LOT though. Who knows why? I took paxil for over a year. It made me gain weight. Let me know what happens Weds..curious to see what meds you'll get..or will you be too afraid to try anything now. I had very bad reactions to anti-depressants! Glad you are feeling better now..wonder IF they give us drugs sometimes knowing they will make us feel even worse just to make us think we feel better after that experience...


----------



## Maedchen (Jun 3, 2000)

WF - No, I did not lose my appetite on BuSpar. I find I am eating less just because I am trying to eat the right things. For example, I used to eat a bagel for breakfast with a glass of milk or coffee and then a snack a few hours later. Now I just have a bowl of cereal with soy milk or some eggs with toast (special bread) if I know I'm going out.I forgot to ask you why you are taking BuSpar? If it is to help the IBS specifically, have you considered trying Lotronex (sp?).------------------Mï¿½dchen


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2000)

Hi Madchen, well when I went to the doctorslast week, I told him that I was NOT depressed but anxious. I said too bad there isn't a drug out that deals with the serotonin ( I always spell that wrong!) levels and he said we can try buspar..he said it was an older drug and that it got along with most other perscriptions and was pretty safe. So after all my bad experience with the anti-depresants I thought why not...can always stop it if it has bad side effects. I didn't care for all the dizzy spells but only felt sick to my stomach one day, now I eat two crackers with my morning dose.I am afraid Lotronex would probably kill me..I am not a D I am a C...but, I have to say, I haven't taken any fiber since Thursday night and have managed to go just a little bit without and as of today, I am almost pain free..didn't have to take bentyl or levsin today...I don't know if the buspar has anything to do with it or not. I am still on the 1st week dosage so I have 2 more days of half pills before going to the whole pill x 2 per day..I find I am not as hungry and am still eating less. Supposedly (here we go again







serotonin has something to do with eating or over-eating too.I just want something to finally work...like we all do


----------



## Maedchen (Jun 3, 2000)

I always forget to ask if someone is a D or C. I'm a C/D type myself. The BuSpar may be helping the C a little. One of the side effects is D. So since you are C, it may just be enough to help you. I'm currently trying to balance the effects of Welbutrin (slightly constipating) with the effects of BuSpar (slightly D'ing). I'm taking them to help with depression and anxiety, but if they help with the IBS, fine by me.It is also a good idea to eat something when you take your meds. I find that I get real nauseated if I take a pill on an empty stomach. (Except for calcium, can't figure that one out.) Did you ask your doctor about the loss of appetite?I agree with you on your last statement. It would be nice to find something that worked.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2000)

Madchen, I haven't discussed it with the doc.I'm eating enough now I think, darnit! I am a C..buspar sure hasn't given me any D..in fact, I"m on my way to my dose of Perdeim,,another darn







Hum, maybe I'll treat myself to some cherry pie too! haha..


----------



## Joe (Dec 13, 1998)

wilted flower,I saw your question to me on the other thread and thought I would reply back to this one.


> quote:BTW, how are you doing. I was wondering about you. Did you stop your buspar..I am having a TERRIBLE day, started the whole pill and I may quit taking it too Strike that may quit taking it..just got off the phone with the doctors nurse..and guess what! I am showing an allergic reaction to BuSpar I bet you did too...so it's in the garbage now...sigh, here we go again! I am sure sick of being an experiment.


Thanks for asking about me. I haven't been to the board in a few days. I stopped taking the Buspar too...I couldn't handle the nausea and dizziness. It got worse everyday. Right now I'm back with an Rx of the old standby Xanax. It works for the anxiety but you can't take it everyday. Only after the anxiety has started in. It can be addictive too so I try not to take it very often. The only side effect of Xanax for me is drowsiness but it does calm the intestines. I take .25 mg twice a day if needed. My doc told me I can cut that in half if it makes me too drowsy.I'm sorry you had that problem with the Buspar. Are you planning on trying anything else at this point? If you find something that works let me know what it is.------------------*Joe*[This message has been edited by Joe (edited 07-07-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2000)

Joe, ya know, I am so tired of being an experiment..I am very depressed today







I dunno if it's coming off the buspar or what but I am about to just give up on doctors! I have a horrible pain in my back and don't know if it's a kidney or what...I'm still a bit sick to my stomach and dizzy and hope this goes away soon! I guess I fail miserably at the SRRI's so wont' bother to try anymore of them..actually I am thinking of not taking any drugs! I think I'm in worse shape now than before I ever started taking anything! I am going to start the natural stuff again, just vitamins and herbs! I am going to wait a week or so then start my St.Johns Wort again, I had NO problems on that and it did seem to help..I don't know what else to do at this point! Keep in touch and let me know how you do..I took Xanax before and don't remember any bad effects from it at all. Looks like we are similar as far as drugs we can take. Regards,Lee


----------

